# Autocruise Stardream Electrics



## Oppo-Man

Good Evening all and sundry,I have a slight problem that perhaps one of you learned people can help me with (A bit of grovelling always helps).
I have recently bought an Autocruise Stardream but I cant work out how I charge the vehicle(cab end) battery?. I contacted the supplier but he knew less than me which must be very little.I have the handbook but it is -to me at least -ambiguous. All offers of help will be gratefully appreciated-bit more grovelling Cheers Guys


----------



## TR5

You need to be a bit more specific before someone can offer help. 
What year is the motorhome?
What make is the control panel?

I have an Autocruise with a plug-in systems panel, which has a switch to change the charging current to either battery!


----------



## sergeant

Hi Oppo man, As you have a Stardream I am reasonably certain you have the touch screen control panel. On this you have the option of which battery to use(leisure or engine). Just select the engine battery & if you are plugged in & the charger switched on then it will charge the engine battery. You should have the full instructions for the touch screen but if you havent PM me & I'll print off a copy(24 pages) at work & get it posted to you, Steve


----------



## Oppo-Man

Hi Guys,Sorry I thought to myself after I had posted the query" Silly Sod you need to give more info so here goes" :-
The Stardream is on an 06 plate and power comes in via a Sargent EC 200 Power Supply Unit which then feeds an EC 200 Electronic Control System This is how it is described by the Manufacturer:-
The following diagram shows the components that make-up the EC200 system. The system basically
comprises a Power Supply and control Unit (PSU2007) that houses the Mains 240v protection
equipment, a 200 watt 12v charger / power supply, and power control / protection for the 12v
equipment. The PSU2007 is connected to a Digital Control Panel via a data cable.
Then there is a picture of the two main parts.
Steve I'm sure you get the picture-no pun intended
That would be great if you can do that re a print out.
Thanks a lot for your help


----------



## SwiftGroup

Oppo-Man said:


> Hi Guys,Sorry I thought to myself after I had posted the query" Silly Sod you need to give more info so here goes" :-
> The Stardream is on an 06 plate and power comes in via a Sargent EC 200 Power Supply Unit which then feeds an EC 200 Electronic Control System This is how it is described by the Manufacturer:-
> The following diagram shows the components that make-up the EC200 system. The system basically
> comprises a Power Supply and control Unit (PSU2007) that houses the Mains 240v protection
> equipment, a 200 watt 12v charger / power supply, and power control / protection for the 12v
> equipment. The PSU2007 is connected to a Digital Control Panel via a data cable.
> Then there is a picture of the two main parts.
> Steve I'm sure you get the picture-no pun intended
> That would be great if you can do that re a print out.
> Thanks a lot for your help


Send us a pm with your details and we will get Sergeants to ring you.Peter.


----------



## Sargent

Hi Oppo-Man i hope i can shed a little light on this. On the control panel, the main power button is located at the top left hand side of the screen. the next button along the top row allows you to select the vehicle battery, whether to discharge or recharge. If you use the down arrow on the right hand side of the screen, until the vehicle battery voltage is displayed, then select and deselect the vehicle battery using the button (with the motorhome connected to the mains 230v) then you should see the voltage increase and decrease with your vehicle battery button selection.
I hope this helps but if you have any further questions please feel free to call our technical support line (during office hours) 01482 678981

Best regards

Ian Sargent


----------



## Oppo-Man

Hi Guys,Thanks to everyone who has given me info and especially Ian Sargent who gave me a phone number > I spoke to a gentleman at the other end of the phone and it appears that my manual is not 100 per cent right and this sent me off at a tangent.
I am know back on course and everything is okay.
Again thanks to every one who answered
oppo-man


----------

